
How to Find Distance Between Two Points Based on Lat/Lon Using Python and SQL - jesperht
https://kanoki.org/2019/02/14/how-to-find-distance-between-two-points-based-on-latitude-and-longitude-using-python-and-sql/
======
mattrp
Make sure you are using a matching coordinate system (ie wgs84) when
calculating distances that later get displayed to a map or comparing lat long
datum from different sources. Good article but I didn’t see that advice
mentioned.

------
min2bro
Great

